# Questions about CCA



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

green branch said:


> I have two questions about CCA events.
> First, are you in position to hear evaluators' comments for all the dogs or just yours?
> Second, what is the recommended age to take the dog for evaluation?
> Thanks.


You only get to have conversations with the judges for your dog, but you can watch others from outside the ring.
Minimum age is 18 months, which is a perfectly acceptable age to do it.


----------



## green branch (Oct 24, 2020)

When watching outside the ring, do you hear the comments from evaluators? Would anyone consider it rude if you tried to listen to what they have to say? I am asking because I am wondering how much educational experience this is. I understand that you get a feedback for your dog, but it would be great if you could learn from the evaluations of other dogs in the event.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

The CCA is not meant to be educational for the "audience"- only for the dog's owner. The evaluations are not shared, unless owner wants to share with someone. Typically stations are set up so that participants cannot hear each other, and so that the gallery isn't within earshot. If you are interested in listening to multiple dogs' evals, you could volunteer to be a steward for one of the evaluators- but you'd be expected to keep the comments heard to yourself, and not to ask questions about a dog unless you're between dogs.


----------



## green branch (Oct 24, 2020)

I see. Thanks for clarifying how the event is run. Volunteering is a great idea.


----------



## green branch (Oct 24, 2020)

ArkansasGold said:


> You only get to have conversations with the judges for your dog, but you can watch others from outside the ring.
> Minimum age is 18 months, which is a perfectly acceptable age to do it.


Are Goldens fully grown (their bones) by 18 months?


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

They are usually very close by then. At the very least, they will usually be to their full height, which I believe is the primary reason for the age limit. Each dog is measured with an official wicket to make sure that they are within the allowable height ranges: 20.5”-23.5” for females and 22”-25” for males. Dogs outside the allowable ranges are disqualified.


----------



## ReaskerOlon (12 mo ago)

It's wonderful that there are such events!


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

They are a great learning experience for the owner. You get copies of all the score sheets so you can go back and read all the comments later. You get opinions from 3 different judges. They are fun. I learned a lot from mine and plan to pull them out when I'm finally ready to put Pilot out there. It's a great way to get that conformation point for GRCA's Versatility Certificate! We just need our field points now!


----------



## green branch (Oct 24, 2020)

Is there anything special to do before taking the dog to be evaluated? Maybe there is something that would be appreciated even if it not required.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Clean dog- trim up feet/ears if you feel competent. No need to 'show groom'. 
Have dog manageable enough to stand stay, and not to pull you all over the ring when you are moving him. 

Be patient @ end- it takes secretary time to check math, etc.


----------



## green branch (Oct 24, 2020)

He knows stand stay. Also, knows to walk without pulling - he has a CGC - but does not know trotting. Is loose leash walking OK or should he walk close to me, not like an obedience heel, but next to my leg with his head looking forward (I use "with me" for that)? Should use a buckle collar+leash or slip collar?
Another question which might sound silly. Does it matter what shampoo/conditioner I use? Some conditioners make dog's hair silky and my understanding is that Goldens should not have a silky coat.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

He'll need to move at a pace that shows his parts/pieces in concert so yes, trot.
Walking won't show that.
The evaluators will instruct you on where to go and at what speed.

Don't use conditioner except on his furnishings.
Makes no difference what collar you use.


----------



## green branch (Oct 24, 2020)

I will then look at some videos about trotting to see what is expected. Also, is there a video you would recommend for trimming ears and feet?
Thank you.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

there's an instructional on GRCA for grooming. And blue Rose kennel has a good ear one and a good foot one on youtube.


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

I just neatened mine up for CCA. Nothing fancy is needed. Just clean. My boy was a bit goofy for the first judge on the moving and kept wanting to watch me, that's what he was taught after all. He did end up figuring it out and showing off his nice top line for her! She and her helpers were so impressed with how much he loves me. Just relax and have fun! Our biggest hurdle for him was a proper measurement. He doesn't like anything over top of him, so he'll slouch. Make sure your dog is okay with something directly above him/her.


----------



## green branch (Oct 24, 2020)

Thank you both. I haven't thought about getting him used to being measured. Appreciate the tip.


----------

